# Vic. July 2015 Case Swap Tasting Thread



## MartinOC (6/7/15)

Post-up your whiney-arsed opinions of the labours of your fellow swappers here.

I've had a bit of a guess at a suggested sampling-order based on comments on the original thread. I've had to make a few assumptions & welcome input from those who haven't given ageing suggestions so we can get the beers being sampled at their best (according to the brewer). Cut/Paste the list below & put your beers where you reckon they should be. If you reckon I've got something wrong, change it! 

*Drink Now:*

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend. 
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready

*Late July:*

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015

*August:*

8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.

*September:*

12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale (approx. 5% ABV. Bottled 30/6/15). Give it a couple of months to carb-up & mellow-out.
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out

*TBA:*

5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15
14. Grainer - Californian White IPA

Edit: PS- Since I've got multiples of everything except B&T's RIS (#16 - I gave my bottle to to Droid so he's got the full suite), I'm going to provide samples to my old man & ask for his feedback too.


----------



## Grainer (6/7/15)

Post-up your whiney-arsed opinions of the labours of your fellow swappers here.

I've had a bit of a guess at a suggested sampling-order based on comments on the original thread. I've had to make a few assumptions & welcome input from those who haven't given ageing suggestions so we can get the beers being sampled at their best (according to the brewer). Cut/Paste the list below & put your beers where you reckon they should be. If you reckon I've got something wrong, change it! 

*Drink Now:*

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend. 
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready
14. Grainer - Californian Tropical Orangy-White IPA

*Late July:*

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015

*August:*

8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.

*September:*

12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale (approx. 5% ABV. Bottled 30/6/15). Give it a couple of months to carb-up & mellow-out.
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out

*TBA:*

5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15


Edit: PS- Since I've got multiples of everything except B&T's RIS (#16 - I gave my bottle to to Droid so he's got the full suite), I'm going to provide samples to my old man & ask for his feedback too.


----------



## droid (6/7/15)

yes thanks Martin even though we nearly came to fisty-cuffs over it at the time, arguing about gifting and accepting, deserving etc etc, I think camo was there it was quite funny, almost like the two Ronnies, "No I want you to take it" "yes but I saw you accept it and I could see you were so happy to get it" " yes but I am giving it to you because blah blah" "no I am happy with what I have, you keep it" hehe

the only thing I would say with the tasting is, have the fURQnELL at the beginning of a sitting otherwise you won't be able to taste it after the other gear


----------



## Black n Tan (6/7/15)

Not sure what happened there. Thought I provided enough but apparently not. Sorry guys. Martin I will keep one for you and give it to you at Xmas swap.


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/7/15)

22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready

Damn, great beer. Awesomely sessionable malt character with a nice citrusy nose. Carbonation is perfect. As I get to the bottom of the glass I get that lovely American hop profile of fruity with hints of dank. Really hit the spot for me body wise.

Sorry for the shit description. Had a shit day and really appreciate your brew. Thanks for sharing! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Black n Tan (8/7/15)

*Drink Now:*

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend. 
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready
14. Grainer - Californian Tropical Orangy-White IPA

*Late July:*

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015

*August:*

8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.

*September:*

12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale (approx. 5% ABV. Bottled 30/6/15). Give it a couple of months to carb-up & mellow-out.
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out

*December:*

16. Black n Tan. RIS. This was bottled March but needs plenty more time to mellow. If you wait until December or later that would be best. 

*TBA:*

5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA
3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15


----------



## mofox1 (8/7/15)

Okay, it's been a bit busy at work and I've found a smorgasbord of tasty beers when I come home... don't judge me!

*15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now*
Tasty brew dude... And so freaking clear! I haven't had the namesake but this was crisp, had a pleasing bitterness, and a rather forward grainy character that I couldn't work out whether it was actually from the grain or just the hops messing with me. None the less, a delightful start the the swap beers of Jul-15!

*2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!*
One L3thAL sucker punch - first there's the feint with the hop aroma, drawing you in. You take that sip, and BANG - citrus and pine come through, hint of something more like manderine scent. Split second later the hop bitterness kicks in and KO - first round knockout! Seriously, huge hops in the flavour and back end here, probably too bitter for a session IPA, but when you've only got the one....

*21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend.*
Light Brown porter perhaps? Still - plenty of nutty and chocolate flavour, roasty (ashy?) nose, clean neutral hop bite, and a "playful" (yes - I said playful) fruity dry finish. More? :drinks:

Stay tuned. As I said, busy week!


----------



## MartinOC (9/7/15)

FWIW, here's the feedback from my old man so far (the man that bought me my first pint of hand-pumped Adnams at the age of 14 :blink: ). He's no judge, but has a good palate & has just given them scores out of 10 for overall impression/drinkability :

1. Idzy's Rye IPA - 7/10
2. DJ's AIPA - 6/10
22. Damn's American Brown - 8/10

More to follow...


----------



## Curly79 (9/7/15)

Im far from a judge myself so might run with the "out of ten" option too. I just tried 14. Grainers Californian white IPA. Very nice mate. 7/10.


----------



## AJ80 (9/7/15)

15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils

Clean, crisp and refreshing. Very well brewed Droid - lagers like this are a real challenge as there's nowhere to hide a fault. Bitterness is right and there's just a touch of malt sweetness. Lovely bready aroma. Enjoyable drop and come summer a beer like this could be dangerous...


----------



## JB (10/7/15)

2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!

Well carbed Nath, laces beautifully. Deep honey colour, enticing US hop aromas, mmmmmm ... flavour is really well balanced for my tastes. Good hop flavour against the malty - honey? sweetness, finishes with that IPA bitterness. You've well hidden the ABV, I'd want to drink these all night. Cheers!


----------



## JB (10/7/15)

JB said:


>


*from 2 nights ago, not tasting this morning ... although it is a Friday ...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/15)

Thanks mate, glad you liked it. No honey in there, its the caramunich I'm pretty sure. Got 4% in there


----------



## Curly79 (10/7/15)

2: DJ Lethal. American IPA. Nice and dark. Truckloads of hop flavour without being over the top. Very very nice. 8/10 from me. [emoji106]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/15)

Whoa, 8/10! Cheers mate


----------



## JB (10/7/15)

7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW

Pours a nice dark chestnut brown. Aroma is rich roasty awesomeness. Nutty & toasty maltiness followed with sweet & smooth toffee. Absolutely magnificent Brown Ale!


----------



## AJ80 (10/7/15)

2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA 

Awesome amber colour and great fruity aroma. Firm bitterness which I'm really enjoying with the touch of malt sweetness left behind. The ABV is well hidden in this one mate. A very tasty brew. Excellent drop.


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/7/15)

7. mofox1 - American Brown

Beautiful toasty, bready, rich and cookie like aroma followed by those exact notes in the flavour. Awesome beer mate! I love how malt forward it is with the citrus and fruity aroma of the hops. You've really tied this beer together well. Thanks for sharing.

Oh and recipe please.


----------



## kcurnow (11/7/15)

*Drink Now:*

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW!
7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW
15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now
21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend. 
22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN 04-15 Ready
14. Grainer - Californian Tropical Orangy-White IPA

*Late July:*

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed. Bottled 28/6/2015

*August:*

5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA - Drink early August
8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.

*September:*

12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale (approx. 5% ABV. Bottled 30/6/15). Give it a couple of months to carb-up & mellow-out.
11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity
19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter - (6.5%, 50 IBU) bottled 3/7/15 - This one will need some ageing, early samples were ****ing BITTER!, so leave til late September, preferably later to give it a chance to smooth out

*December:*

16. Black n Tan. RIS. This was bottled March but needs plenty more time to mellow. If you wait until December or later that would be best. 

*TBA:*

3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time
13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15


----------



## Damn (11/7/15)

15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils: Ferken Hell....this Fricken Urquell, is better than a commercial. Loved it before the footy on thurs night. I'm coming around to appreciating clarity of beer and this one is sterling.

Then on to the IPA's. Both of these were magnificent. I dream of getting near these. Thanks fella's.

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA : Very smooth, easy drinking (well aged?) opposite of what I'd call dirty.
2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA - Drink NOW! Classic US style, again went down with ease.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/7/15)

21. Navarau Dark Porter - Bottled 3/5/15 Drink Now. Thought it was a Dark Porter but I'm not sure now after chatting on the weekend.

Red Ale

Upon having non tainted taste buds I found this beer really balanced. Malty and sweet aroma, clean malt on the mouth and a subtle ester character. This would make an awesome house ale. Still enjoyed every last drop of this.

Enjoyed whilst watching the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## mofox1 (11/7/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Enjoyed whilst watching the greatest movie ever made.


Waterworld? Must have been waterworld.


----------



## MartinOC (11/7/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Enjoyed whilst watching the greatest movie ever made.


Which would be......?


----------



## Curly79 (11/7/15)

Strictly Ballroom ! ?


----------



## MartinOC (11/7/15)

Curly79 said:


> Strictly Ballroom ! ?


'Might need to talk to Mercs Own about that one - he was the star of the show....


----------



## droid (11/7/15)

Return of the Jedi


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/7/15)

ConAir (1997)


----------



## Tahoose (11/7/15)

Put, the bunny, back in the box.

Well this ain't all mai tai's and Yahtzee now is it? 

Will try one of these tonight when I make it out of this hipster infested burger joint.


----------



## Curly79 (11/7/15)

MartinOC said:


> 'Might need to talk to Mercs Own about that one - he was the star of the show....


Mercs own?


----------



## Curly79 (11/7/15)

So what's the movie midnight?


----------



## Tahoose (11/7/15)

Curly79 said:


> Mercs own?


Ahb member.


----------



## Mardoo (12/7/15)

No way, Little Nicky was the best movie ever.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/7/15)

Cassias, get in the flaaaaask


----------



## Damn (12/7/15)

7. mofox1 - American Brown: Excellent drop, starkly different to mine, very dark, but definitely brown. Wouldn't mind a few more of this one. I think the brown is my new favorite.

21. Navarau Dark Porter: To a blind man, it smells like a porter, tastes like a porter. Really enjoyed this, I'm a new fan to the darker beers and this one is bloody excellent. Oddly, very light in colour, more amber (not that I care). Can we call it a porter blonde?

And damn out of case swaps till late July.


----------



## mofox1 (12/7/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> 7. mofox1 - American Brown
> 
> Beautiful toasty, bready, rich and cookie like aroma followed by those exact notes in the flavour. Awesome beer mate! I love how malt forward it is with the citrus and fruity aroma of the hops. You've really tied this beer together well. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Oh and recipe please.


Heheh - glad you liked it. I was planning on keeping that one and swapping a RyeIPA but after a few weeks in the bottle I thought the Rye wasn't coming out as well as the previous times I'd made it.

Here's the recipe, it's a slightly less american version of the Janet's Brown (no dry hop, english yeast). The actual OG was ~1.062 (75% eff) and FG 1.012.

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.83 %
Colour (SRM): 22.0 (EBC): 43.3
Bitterness (IBU): 67.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.230 kg Pilsner (47.92%)
1.440 kg Munich I (21.36%)
0.600 kg Crystal 40 (8.9%)
0.600 kg Gladfields Gladiator Malt (8.9%)
0.600 kg Wheat Malt (8.9%)
0.270 kg Chocolate (4.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
48.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
50.0 g Chinook Leaf (10% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
30.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP023 - Burton Ale


----------



## MartinOC (12/7/15)

15. Droids' fURQnELL - Hop aroma/flavour & carbonation all on the low side. Bitterness is in balance with the malt, with a slightly grainy front-palate. A touch of acetaldehyde. More like a Bitburger than an Urquell. It's growing on me...


----------



## MartinOC (12/7/15)

#2. DJ's APA. Carbonation seems high, but doesn't detract from the overall impression. A little hazy, but I'm not fussed about that, either. Clean & crisp, medium body, with a lovely lingering, balanced hop flavour right to the very end, when you get a hint of the alcohol content (which isn't evident until then). Very nicely done!!


----------



## droid (12/7/15)

I am absolutely shithouse at describing beer and still can't access my main PC to copy and paste with ease

In order of drinking

DJ lethals IPA - nice!
Damn - American brown - real nice!
Midnight brew brown - nice!
Idzy rye IPa - poured flat and then carbed up like a widget beer - really nice!
Mofox american brown - very enjoyable! (Thought I'd mix it up there)
Grainer IPA - nice! A Bit carbed up
Navarau - porterish very enjoyable!

My pick would be damn's American brown, awesome drop


----------



## MartinOC (12/7/15)

#14. Grainer's Cal./White IPA.

Mate, are you sure you gave us the right bottles for this swap?? I was expecting a "Hoppy Hoegaarden".

The colour is dark (I was expecting white/opaque). Carbonation is HUGE!.

The nose is neither spicy nor hoppy. No obvious malt or wheaty characteristics. Perhaps I'm picking-up a bit of "burnt"/caramel? 

Body is thin & over-attenuated for what I was expecting, so the bitterness is somewhat harsh. Flavour is similarly lacking.

There's obvious alcohol in the finish. Did you use a Belgian Abbey-style yeast?

Sorry, mate, it really doesn't float my boat. Again - are you sure you gave us the right bottles??


----------



## MartinOC (12/7/15)

#21 Navarau's Porter.

Not a porter.....

Picking-up acetaldehyde in the nose & a little vegetal. Roastiness is apparent.

Mouthfeel is good/appropriate, as is carbonation.

Immediate flavour impression is roast/chocolate, but not harsh. Low hop bitterness/flavour. Malt impression/impact lacking for this style of beer. Caramel evident in the finish.

It gets better the more you drink it, it's just not a porter.


----------



## Grainer (13/7/15)

MartinOC said:


> #14. Grainer's Cal./White IPA.
> 
> Mate, are you sure you gave us the right bottles for this swap?? I was expecting a "Hoppy Hoegaarden".
> 
> ...


I ended up putting it into the Belgian IPA class and it got 3rd place.. So not quite a White IPA...as I said... Orange-White.. Hoppy Hoegarrden.. obviously u never brewed one b4 .. lol

3787 and wlp001 mix


----------



## Grainer (13/7/15)

MartainOC.. If you know how to brew a white beer .. please educate me.. There is NO information on it... I have done a lot of research... I think they must add some chemical or chelating reagent to reduce the colours. Or if anyone knows.. help me out...


----------



## kcurnow (13/7/15)

Grainer said:


> MartainOC.. If you know how to brew a white beer .. please educate me.. There is NO information on it... I have done a lot of research... I think they must add some chemical or chelating reagent to reduce the colours. Or if anyone knows.. help me out...


As far as I am aware, go Pilsner and wheat malts and then flour in the fermenter to get the pale cloudy colour.


----------



## mofox1 (13/7/15)

Doesn't starch = bad for stability?


----------



## kcurnow (13/7/15)

mofox1 said:


> Doesn't starch = bad for stability?


I never said it was a good thing to do ;-) . No doubt there are also other additives to help with the stability.


----------



## idzy (13/7/15)

Gents, just a heads up on my IPA. It does pour a little low carb'd. It has been in the bottle about 4 weeks, so it should have been fine. Might be worth pouring with a bit of height...first time using PET bottles, so I will blame them. :chug:


----------



## MartinOC (13/7/15)

Grainer - I've made a few Belgian Wits (even won a prize with one), but never a Specialty White IPA. It just doesn't appeal to me, so I've never bothered to research it. My comments on your swap beer were made based on what I read in the style guidelines: http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf . Page 41. What I was drinking just didn't fit with what I had expected, so I went & looked it up. I got the impression more of a Belgian strong ale (hence my question about the yeast you used) & I was spot-on, since you confirmed the use of the Westmalle strain. 

The white/cloudiness it Witbiers comes from using raw (ie. unmalted) wheat & oats & using a brief boil (from memory) & low hopping rates, all meant to prevent protein coagulation. The alternative is to use malted wheat & add/sprinkle flour late into the boil (about the same time as the spices addition). There's quite a detailed description of the traditional brewing process (ie. using wicker baskets called "Stuykmanden" ) in Pierre Rajotte's Classic Series book on Belgian Ales if you want to do a bit of research (& can even find a copy!). Hope that helps!

Mofox1 - Yep! Starch = instability, which is one reason Witbiers were traditionally consumed within a week of fermentation, since they just didn't last.


----------



## idzy (13/7/15)

Grainer said:


> MartainOC.. If you know how to brew a white beer .. please educate me.. There is NO information on it... I have done a lot of research... I think they must add some chemical or chelating reagent to reduce the colours. Or if anyone knows.. help me out...


Hang on, let me get ready.



*Flame suit from lethal weapon


----------



## Damn (13/7/15)

With the recent bottlers do i need to keep the bottles in warmer climate to let them carb up?
namely: nullnvoid, curly79, yob, whiteferret, martinOC & JB. Excuse my ignorance, i normally store at 19c after bottling for 2 weeks before storing.


----------



## Yob (13/7/15)

My left over are firming up in the shed.. Warmth out there is.... Limited...


----------



## Grainer (13/7/15)

MartinOC said:


> Grainer - I've made a few Belgian Wits (even won a prize with one), but never a Specialty White IPA. It just doesn't appeal to me, so I've never bothered to research it. My comments on your swap beer were made based on what I read in the style guidelines: http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf . Page 41. What I was drinking just didn't fit with what I had expected, so I went & looked it up. I got the impression more of a Belgian strong ale (hence my question about the yeast you used) & I was spot-on, since you confirmed the use of the Westmalle strain.
> 
> The white/cloudiness it Witbiers comes from using raw (ie. unmalted) wheat & oats & using a brief boil (from memory) & low hopping rates, all meant to prevent protein coagulation. The alternative is to use malted wheat & add/sprinkle flour late into the boil (about the same time as the spices addition). There's quite a detailed description of the traditional brewing process (ie. using wicker baskets called "Stuykmanden" ) in Pierre Rajotte's Classic Series book on Belgian Ales if you want to do a bit of research (& can even find a copy!). Hope that helps!
> 
> Mofox1 - Yep! Starch = instability, which is one reason Witbiers were traditionally consumed within a week of fermentation, since they just didn't last.


do you know much about the boiling times etc??.. atm it is amore of a belgian.. 

The current receive has loads of unsalted wheat malt and oats..
I have the following to optimise recipe.(yeast in the fridge) 

belgian Wit yeast
Forbidden Fruit yeast 

and changed to the Gladfields light pilsner malt from weyermann pilsner


----------



## navarau (13/7/15)

You would all know by now that I'm no beer judge and know bugger all about styles. One thing I do know is what I like which brings me to MoFox's beer, the first I tried.

This is one of the best beers I have tried since starting to brew!

For me the colour was great, very dark with just a hint of ruby red at the bottom of the glass. The pic doesn't really show the red colour. The head was creamy tan colour with tight bubbles that laced the glass and hung around. The taste was awesome. The toasty maltiness was a highlight for me and I was surprised by the sweat finish which I really enjoyed.

The only thing I could think of when I finished this beer was "where can I get another!" and was really pleased when I saw you put the recipe up so a big THANKS for that. I recon I should be able to brew it too.


----------



## Curly79 (13/7/15)

Damn said:


> With the recent bottlers do i need to keep the bottles in warmer climate to let them carb up?
> namely: nullnvoid, curly79, yob, whiteferret, martinOC & JB. Excuse my ignorance, i normally store at 19c after bottling for 2 weeks before storing.


Mine could do with a week or 2 of warm conditioning.


----------



## mofox1 (13/7/15)

navarau said:


> I was surprised by the sweat finish which I really enjoyed.


I worked extra hard for that sweat finish. Heh heh.

Glad it's a hit. 



navarau said:


> The only thing I could think of when I finished this beer was "where can I get another!" and was really pleased when I saw you put the recipe up so a big THANKS for that. I recon I should be able to brew it too.


I forgot to mention when I posted up the recipe that the 0min additions were cube hops added when the wort had cooled down to 85deg.

The Chinook was my own, so I estimated the AA lower at 10%.

*Edit:* Recipe bit.


----------



## MartinOC (13/7/15)

Grainer said:


> do you know much about the boiling times etc??.. atm it is amore of a belgian..
> 
> The current receive has loads of unsalted wheat malt and oats..
> I have the following to optimise recipe.(yeast in the fridge)
> ...


Ah... Now you've made me go & re-read the chapter on Wit Biers again.....If you want to read my copy of Rajotte's book, you're welcome, as long as it boomerangs, as it's part of a complete set.

From my re-reading (it confuses the hell out of me every time I've read it), making wits was historically a very complicated process involving four different worts: one hopped, two un-hopped & a 4th that was hopped with the "spent" hops from the first-runnings. The boiling times varied, from 60-90 minutes. I don't think we need to go to such lengths as homebrewers. We're so used to using well-modified grains & long boils these days, the traditional stuff seems to get pushed aside in the quest for clear beer. 

'Glad to hear you're using unSalted wheat & oats, 'though..... 

I'm not 100% on this, but you might find that the Wit yeast & Forbidden Fruit yeast are one & the same. More research required there...

And don't forget the spices - that was something I noticed was absent in your swap beer (maybe because of age?).


----------



## Damn (13/7/15)

Damn said:


> With the recent bottlers do i need to keep the bottles in warmer climate to let them carb up?
> namely: nullnvoid, curly79, yob, whiteferret, martinOC & JB. Excuse my ignorance, i normally store at 19c after bottling for 2 weeks before storing.


 I just moved them into the nursery.


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/7/15)

Damn said:


> With the recent bottlers do i need to keep the bottles in warmer climate to let them carb up?
> namely: nullnvoid, curly79, yob, whiteferret, martinOC & JB. Excuse my ignorance, i normally store at 19c after bottling for 2 weeks before storing.


I normally store mine at 18ish for a couple of weeks and then at whatever room temperature is under the house for another couple. Normally takes 4-5 weeks before I start drinking.


----------



## idzy (14/7/15)

Damn said:


> With the recent bottlers do i need to keep the bottles in warmer climate to let them carb up?
> namely: nullnvoid, curly79, yob, whiteferret, martinOC & JB. Excuse my ignorance, i normally store at 19c after bottling for 2 weeks before storing.


Yes for mine. I am thinking this will have a bit to do with it. It has been bottled for 4 weeks, but outside.


----------



## Damn (14/7/15)

idzy said:


> Yes for mine. I am thinking this will have a bit to do with it. It has been bottled for 4 weeks, but outside.


I've already carbed yours up. It was delicious. Very smooth.


----------



## MartinOC (14/7/15)

#1 Idzy's Rye IPA - I poured from a height as suggested & everything went well.

Man, that thing is UNCTUOUS!!! It ticks all the boxes & I liked it, but couldn't drink a lot of it.


----------



## idzy (14/7/15)

Damn said:


> I've already carbed yours up. It was delicious. Very smooth.





MartinOC said:


> #1 Idzy's Rye IPA - I poured from a height as suggested & everything went well.
> 
> Man, that thing is UNCTUOUS!!! It ticks all the boxes & I liked it, but couldn't drink a lot of it.


Thank you for the feedback Gents, most appreciated! :beerbang: :super:


----------



## Grainer (14/7/15)

MartinOC said:


> Ah... Now you've made me go & re-read the chapter on Wit Biers again.....If you want to read my copy of Rajotte's book, you're welcome, as long as it boomerangs, as it's part of a complete set.
> 
> From my re-reading (it confuses the hell out of me every time I've read it), making wits was historically a very complicated process involving four different worts: one hopped, two un-hopped & a 4th that was hopped with the "spent" hops from the first-runnings. The boiling times varied, from 60-90 minutes. I don't think we need to go to such lengths as homebrewers. We're so used to using well-modified grains & long boils these days, the traditional stuff seems to get pushed aside in the quest for clear beer.
> 
> ...


Had heaps of orange and coriander... and it was a new batch.. the Hops took overI think.. I used Zythos, which is a very strong flavour hop


----------



## BradG (14/7/15)

Very late reply; I love the original karate kid and dances with wolves


----------



## mofox1 (14/7/15)

Alrighty, bunch of notes somewhere....

*1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA*
Undercarbed, but yes, still delish. Similar to my Rye IPA I dry hopped with Casc + Chinook....

*22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN*
Umm - this was at the end of an evening and I didn't write notes. Was great, from memory (same one as at the swap?), but vastly different to mine. Maybe more of an ashy roast? More hops too. Good stuff 

*9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 2nd ever BIAB. Fingers crossed.*
Fingers worked mate - great drop. Very light - not massively hoppy but in balance with the malt. Very sessionable, I could imagine a carton of this on a bush weekend disappearing quick.

*11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown*
Dipping into the Septembers already. BUT you did say I could drink now. So I did. Nice american hop aroma & flavour. This was a *very* pretty drop - deep red to brown. Still transparent (just!) in my Pilsner glass. Light body and long lasting head. Very easy drinking.... a little too easy.

And now it's back to my own for a while... but AJ - you're only a week away.


----------



## mofox1 (15/7/15)

Oops missed one.

14. Grainer - Californian Tropical Orangy-White IPA

No stranger to contraversy, grainer has managed to whip up a storm with this brew. Once you open the bottle though, you'll find yourself in typical oasis of calm... No flamesuits needed!

Seriously though, this one poured a great head, had a fresh citrus nose and a slightly sweet/caramel orange underlying fresh citrus hop flavour. Body *was[\b] light, and reckon that might have been a good thing. Too much malt would have made the orange overly sweet.

... I thought it was a tasty wee drop... Am I too easy to please?

h34r:.... *


----------



## Curly79 (15/7/15)

Cheers mofox. I threw a fair amount of Victoria flowers in the mix but as you said it's not that hoppy? Will try some more next time. Might try dry hopping some too. [emoji106]


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/7/15)

So with the exception of the swap I was sort of going to have a month off drinking, and then I decided to stick a screw into my thumb and needed a beer. As a result I have started on -

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA

Mine was really under carbed. However it qaa delicious. I can't give anymore detail than that. 

I recommend drinking this beer after sticking a screw in your thumb. 9/10


----------



## manticle (15/7/15)

Getting a screw in the thumb was the universe telling you what a shit idea a month off is.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/7/15)

Yeah it certainly looks that way. Won't make that mistake again . The drinking not the screw into thumb


----------



## Curly79 (15/7/15)

Yep. It pretty much served you right mate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/7/15)

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA

Enjoyed while cooking/eating a steak sandwich. 

Poured a dream from a height. Solid firm bitterness with a pungent but pleasant aroma. Really worked in nicely with the malt leaving a slightly sticky mouthfeel but very satisfying. 

You've done a great job of creating a beautiful IPA, must say I'd be pretty happy with this if I was to purchase it or brew it!


----------



## AJ80 (16/7/15)

21. Navarau Dark Porter

Now I'm certainly no style nazi and whether or not this is a true 'porter' doesn't really bother me (if I HAD to pick a style I'd say red ale). I'm more focused on whether or not it is a decent drop...and it certainly is! Rich, malty and very well balanced with a perfect level of carbonation. I could drink these all winter quite happily. This is a top notch beer. Well brewed mate. Very enjoyable.


----------



## MartinOC (17/7/15)

MartinOC said:


> #14. Grainer's Cal./White IPA.
> 
> Mate, are you sure you gave us the right bottles for this swap?? I was expecting a "Hoppy Hoegaarden".
> 
> ...


In the interests of fairness (& the fact that folks left excess swap-bottles for me... :beerbang: ), I'm having another go at this one as I type...

Definitely a BIG difference between this one & the first bottle I sampled. There's much more body & I'm actually getting the spices (albeit subdued compared to a "regular" Wit). Carbonation is also lower. It still strikes me more in Belgian strong-ale character than Wit & now I can see why it got a gong as a Belgian IPA at the MM comp. I reckon I must've just got a bung-bottle 1st time 'round.

Actually, quite well done, Grainer.


----------



## AJ80 (17/7/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> 1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA
> 
> Enjoyed while cooking/eating a steak sandwich.
> 
> ...


Drinking the same beer right now. Idzy, this thing is fantastic mate - really enjoying it. Full bodied from the rye, firm bitterness and a heap of hop flavour and aroma. The low carbonation and tight creamy head (poured from a height) reminds me of the hoppy IPAs the Wigg & Penn in Canberra would serve from time to time on the beer engine. Well brewed mate and would kill for the recipe!


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/7/15)

Alright, thumb still hurts so it's into dj_lethals IPA!

Wow, that was delicious, carbed perfectly for my liking and the hoppiness was amazing. Well done on a great beer. 

My girlfriend wants me to get the recipe, she loved it too. 

Also it was quite deceptively strong, that sucker went straight to my head!


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/15)

1: Idzy's Rye IPA

Geezus mate. That stuff poured out of the bottle like Golden Syrup and tasted like heaven on earth! Absolutely love it!


----------



## MartinOC (19/7/15)

7. Mofox's ABA.

I just got a call from my old man asking if I can get the recipe for this one & make him a batch! I've just copied the recipe for future reference.

He said that it had a definite "fruitiness" which he just loved. When pressed to describe it, he picked "grapefruit" (there's the Cascade/Chinook), but there was something else that he just couldn't describe (I'm guessing from the Burton yeast).

He gave it 9/10 (best score so far!!).


----------



## Black n Tan (23/7/15)

15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils. So for starters pretty gutsy putting up a Bo Pils. This beers has great clarity but is under-carbonated so no head. There is a fruity sweetness on the nose and some in the taste: acetaldehyde?? Otherwise pretty clean. Hops are low, as is the malt, but the graininess is there. The beer is well balanced. This is a pretty good drop. Next time more hops and less fruitiness, and it will be an absolute cracker.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/15)

#9 - Curly79's APA.

BLECH!!! What plonker showed you how to do AG?? Must be a complete numbnuts! 

Serously, 'though... Very VERY nice. Easy-drinking & dead clean. Absolutely no "process-faults" that I can detect, so whatever you're doing, stick with it!

I'm drinking this now & I'm getting a bit of "saltiness", which I've noticed in my own beers since I came up here & started using tank water, so it's either something in that, or I gave you a bum-drum & we're both over-doing the CaCl/CaSO4 treatments on such soft water. You previously said you put a swag of Victoria in this batch & it's not overly hoppy, so I'm guessing it's too much CaCl.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/7/15)

I don't know what a bum drum is and I don't think I wanna know either!


----------



## Curly79 (24/7/15)

Ha ha. I've since done the same brew, only this time I hopped the living shit out of it with the same flowers and none of the Water treatment. I can really smell the hops in the Fermentation fridge with this one[emoji106]. Time will tell mate.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I don't know what a bum drum is and I don't think I wanna know either!


Sorry, 'must be an old Military expression for "giving bad advice".

BTW I just got a call from my old man...

#14 Grainer's White IPA.

It was a gusher! Once it had settled, he noted a pronounced orange flavour/aroma (there's the Coriander/Orange peel?).

Drumroll.......(NOT a "bum-drum"!). He gave it 9/10 - equal 1st-place pegging with Mofox so far....


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/15)

Curly79 said:


> Ha ha. I've since done the same brew, only this time I hopped the living shit out of it with the same flowers and none of the Water treatment. I can really smell the hops in the Fermentation fridge with this one[emoji106]. Time will tell mate.


I'd be interested to taste the difference once it's ready (it can only help ME make better beers as well!!!!). Hint-hint..


----------



## droid (24/7/15)

Black n Tan said:


> 15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils. So for starters pretty gutsy putting up a Bo Pils. This beers has great clarity but is under-carbonated so no head. There is a fruity sweetness on the nose and some in the taste: acetaldehyde?? Otherwise pretty clean. Hops are low, as is the malt, but the graininess is there. The beer is well balanced. This is a pretty good drop. Next time more hops and less fruitiness, and it will be an absolute cracker.


well it's time to own up :

this was my first AG lager, no stir plate and 3ltrs of starter (beer included) thrown in at 25 degrees onto 20 ltrs of awaiting wort...so yes that was a bit of a stuff up. Would that be the acetyldahyde, whoa - I think the recipe was for a pils, I used the urquell yeast instead of whatever it was sposed to be and came up with the name, it wasn't a an urquell clone tho.

I was worried about over carbonating and had not used PET before so erred on the side of caution hence the lack of fizz

but thanks for the feedback, whenever I can bear to lose a fridge for a couple of months I might try again, feedback taken onboard


----------



## Black n Tan (24/7/15)

droid said:


> well it's time to own up :
> 
> this was my first AG lager, no stir plate and 3ltrs of starter (beer included) thrown in at 25 degrees onto 20 ltrs of awaiting wort...so yes that was a bit of a stuff up. Would that be the acetyldahyde, whoa - I think the recipe was for a pils, I used the urquell yeast instead of whatever it was sposed to be and came up with the name, it wasn't a an urquell clone tho.
> 
> ...


For your first lager you did a pretty good job and you have identified the mistakes, so the next one should be much better. A stir plate certainly helps with lagers, almost a must IMO. As a result you probably under pitched and combined with the high pitch temp would have generated the fruity esters. The under pitch would also explain the acetaldehyde.


----------



## AJ80 (26/7/15)

22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN

Yet another cracking swap beer. Hoppy, chocolatey and bitter as. Really enjoying this one mate - could drink a brew like this all winter long!


----------



## AJ80 (26/7/15)

AJ80 said:


> 22. Damn - American Brown: Labelled #043 JBROWN
> 
> Yet another cracking swap beer. Hoppy, chocolatey and bitter as. Really enjoying this one mate - could drink a brew like this all winter long!


As it warms this beer just gets better and better!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/7/15)

Yep that american brown I had last night. Hss been my favorite this far!! Good brewin Mick!


----------



## mofox1 (28/7/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Yep that american brown I had last night. Hss been my favorite this far!! Good brewin Mick!


Damn's a Mick too? Otherwise wrong brown! (but I'll take credit if you reeealy want me to).


----------



## mofox1 (28/7/15)

*5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA*
(Hopefully didn't crack this one too soon?) Pours thick and opaque, well carbed, with plenty of teensy tiny bubbles. A bit too challenging for me, this one. I'm not a fan of molasses, and I'm assuming there was a large amount of unprocessed sugar in there? Haven't had the original, so I can't draw any comparisons. May suit other's palates better.

*17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.*
Can definitely taste the faux-brett! Exact same taste I got from Brewnut's Saison from the previous swap, which had me going for his secrets.... luverly.


----------



## AJ80 (28/7/15)

mofox1 said:


> *5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA*
> (Hopefully didn't crack this one too soon?) Pours thick and opaque, well carbed, with plenty of teensy tiny bubbles. A bit too challenging for me, this one. I'm not a fan of molasses, and I'm assuming there was a large amount of unprocessed sugar in there? Haven't had the original, so I can't draw any comparisons. May suit other's palates better.
> 
> *17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.*
> Can definitely taste the faux-brett! Exact same taste I got from Brewnut's Saison from the previous swap, which had me going for his secrets.... luverly.


Glad you liked it mate - certainly the strangest sacc-yeast I've ever used. Formed a pelicle and everything!


----------



## kcurnow (30/7/15)

mofox1 said:


> *5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA*
> (Hopefully didn't crack this one too soon?) Pours thick and opaque, well carbed, with plenty of teensy tiny bubbles. A bit too challenging for me, this one. I'm not a fan of molasses, and I'm assuming there was a large amount of unprocessed sugar in there? Haven't had the original, so I can't draw any comparisons. May suit other's palates better.
> 
> *17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.*
> Can definitely taste the faux-brett! Exact same taste I got from Brewnut's Saison from the previous swap, which had me going for his secrets.... luverly.


It's all good, the jaggery is a type of palm sugar so that is probably what you are getting coming through. Also the fenugreek gives a maple flavour. It's an interesting brew that most people are like WTF!!


----------



## Curly79 (2/8/15)

17. AJ 80. Don't no much about Brett style beers. However, I really enjoyed this more with every mouthful. Had a nice fruity, peachy? Taste. Beautiful. 8/10. Nice one


----------



## Curly79 (2/8/15)

5. Brewnut Jaggery IPA. 
Never tasted anything quite like this before. Was a bit unsure at first but ended up liking it towards the end. Definitely has some balls to it strength wise. Not bad at all mate[emoji106] 7/10. Cheers.


----------



## kcurnow (2/8/15)

Curly79 said:


> 5. Brewnut Jaggery IPA.
> Never tasted anything quite like this before. Was a bit unsure at first but ended up liking it towards the end. Definitely has some balls to it strength wise. Not bad at all mate[emoji106] 7/10. Cheers.


Cheers Curly


----------



## MartinOC (2/8/15)

#17 AJ80's Fake Blonde/Brett.

I had one of these (I have 6 of them...  ) when I was "slightly" (ahem!) off with the pixies very late on Friday night & just HAD to have another one last night to confirm my first impressions. I won't transcribe my notes from Friday night, as they're somewhat, erm....pixilated..... h34r:

I was expecting "Blonde", but the first sniff told me this was something else entirely.

Slight bubblegum, pils malt?? Pears, cherries, peaches.....? WTF IS this?? It's not Brett. Then it hit me:

Man! This is one VERY good Saison!

I love it & I still have another 4 to savour over time....


----------



## Grainer (2/8/15)

Must start opening these!


----------



## AJ80 (2/8/15)

Cheers for the feedback Curly and Martin - really glad you both enjoyed the beer. 

Martin - this was my standard blonde grist of 75% Maris otter and 25% wheat malt. Mosaic hops at 60mins and then a smidge in the cube. I agree on the yeast though, it's really interesting and I'm glad I've saved some for future use. Will be fantastic in a west coast IPA I reckon. 

For those interested (or just plain nerdy ), do some searching on WLP644, it's a really interesting strain. Here's a short explanation from white labs - http://www.whitelabs.com/sites/default/files/644_Explanation.pdf


----------



## Mardoo (2/8/15)

We really need to do a brewing version of this:

http://youtu.be/N9qYF9DZPdw


----------



## Damn (3/8/15)

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett: Musk? Nah not musk, I can't put my finger on it. Is this a saison? I haven't had many of this style. This is different but I love it. What a way to start an afternoon session. The bar is high.

14. Grainer - Californian White IPA: And this baby had no trouble reaching that bar. Another great drop. I don't have the lingo to describe. Spicy, belgian tasting yet classic US IPA too.

I felf sort of posh drinking these fine beers on a Sat afternoon. Thanks guys.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/8/15)

reading this thread makes me sad....

So sad pulled out of the swap.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/15)

Usually guys wish they had pulled out...

But yeah, I know how you feel. Sounds like some great beers.


----------



## Yob (3/8/15)

My swap pale ale wooden spooned the pale ale mania comp..

It was entered out of style though (I gotta stop doing that) 

Will be having one of them with dinner tonight to see what the fuss was all about


----------



## droid (3/8/15)

I tasted a beer of yours Yob, that you were quite stindgy with handing out it must be said, anyway it was a barley wine that tasted like my all time favourite beer - the Delmont, that was a good beer mate!


----------



## Yob (3/8/15)

To be fair, there were 20 odd people and one bottle


----------



## AJ80 (4/8/15)

Cheers for the feedback Damn.


----------



## droid (4/8/15)

Yob said:


> To be fair, there were 20 odd people and one bottle


haha yes, just takin the piss


----------



## MartinOC (4/8/15)

Quickie update before I go to bed:

My old man's opinion...

#17 - AJ80's Blonde/Brett weirdo thinggie: "Absolutely SUPERB!!!! 9.5/10" 

Now THAT's gonna take some beating.......


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/8/15)

15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils

Furging good! Enjoyed while kegging my mild.

Had a really refreshing flavour even for this time of year. Much more pleasant then any lager I've tasted before and I loved the fact i could actually taste that fresh grain flavour.

I know bugger all about lagers but thought this was supurb. Cheers for sharing and for putting up a lager at a swap. :icon_cheers:


----------



## MartinOC (6/8/15)

#5 - Brewnut's Jaggery IPA.

I'm in two minds about this one & the jury is still out (I've now had two of the ones left behind after the swap - part of the perks, I guess...  ).

I was expecting something much hoppier (being an IPA), but there's no obvious hops there in the nose. There's an obvious "raw palm sugar" to the aroma that suggests molasses, but it's too simplistic to say just that.

I've used Jaggery in my cooking before, but never had its' nuances revealed in a beer, where it will obviously show itself apart from what you would normally expect in a beer (ie. malt/hops) & be distinguishable.

It's aniseedy, but by no means "in-your-face" molasses. I'd actually describe it more as raw fennel-seed. I can't see the jaggery mellowing over time, as there's not much hop to counteract it's flavour/aroma atm. Like I said, the Jury is still out..


----------



## Damn (7/8/15)

5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA: This beer is what a case swap is all about. Wtf is Jaggery I say, had to look it up. Never heard of it. As I start my first pot, I go, nah, not my cup of tea. But as I read about Jaggery, explore the flavours it starts to grow on me. I tend to buck up on the unfamiliar and always have to remind myself as I do to my kids try something at least 10x. At first I thought the Jaggery was too much, but it doesn't linger and there's a nice bitterness about it. Good beer man, love the risk taking, I make a mental note of this too inspire me on future swaps.


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/8/15)

Here I am sitting putting a kits and bits brew down whilst tasting Jaggery IPA and you know what? I really can't sum it up any better than Damn. I could have written that word for bloody word. So I'm not going to add anymore as I would just be repeating


----------



## JB (7/8/15)

I haven't tried Brewnut's Jaggery IPA yet but I'm enjoying the reviews & use of something different that's challenging the norm. Bravo Brewnut. It may be my Sunday challenge ☺


----------



## kcurnow (8/8/15)

MartinOC said:


> #5 - Brewnut's Jaggery IPA.
> 
> I'm in two minds about this one & the jury is still out (I've now had two of the ones left behind after the swap - part of the perks, I guess...  ).
> 
> ...


I think one of the issues with IPAs now is that if you say it's an IPA everyone expects it to be an in your face super hoppy American IPA. the Jaggery IPA is a take on a traditional English IPA with some twists. This means while it is hoppy it's not what most people now expect for an IPA.


----------



## kcurnow (8/8/15)

Damn said:


> 5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA: This beer is what a case swap is all about. Wtf is Jaggery I say, had to look it up. Never heard of it. As I start my first pot, I go, nah, not my cup of tea. But as I read about Jaggery, explore the flavours it starts to grow on me. I tend to buck up on the unfamiliar and always have to remind myself as I do to my kids try something at least 10x. At first I thought the Jaggery was too much, but it doesn't linger and there's a nice bitterness about it. Good beer man, love the risk taking, I make a mental note of this too inspire me on future swaps.


Thanks Damn!, that's what my thoughts are. Case swaps should be about experimenting and pushing your boundaries of beer styles and beers you like or would normally drink. As well as the Jaggery there is fenugreek in it which helps to impart a Maple syrup flavour. It is a bit full on in terms of flavours and I think the fact it's about 7.6% (from memory) helps it to grow on you when drinking!!!
Cheers and Beers, Karl


----------



## AJ80 (8/8/15)

#5 - Brewnut's Jaggery IPA

Cracking beer mate. Really enjoying this one. As I'm a bit rubbish as describing beers I may leave it there, but this is probably my favourite one so far from the swap. Complex, but very approachable. 

I also agree 100% on your comments RE swap beers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/8/15)

Bold move with that jaggery IPA, definitely enjoyed it and kept me thinking about it the whole time. Thats why we're beer enthusiasts!!! Great job!


----------



## Grainer (10/8/15)

Gotta drink this Jaggery now that its all the talk


----------



## Curly79 (15/8/15)

8: Tahoose. English Bitter. 9/10!! Had my first taste of an English bitter at the case swap and bloody loved it. This one is just as nice. Was that you handing out samples from a stainless growler? Would love the recipe for this one. Great beer mate[emoji106]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/8/15)

^^I really enjoyed it too last night mate, my only minor (very minor) disappointment was that it tasted slightly young (very subtle Apple flavoured tartness) so perhaps it could do with another week or two at room temp? I'd like recipe also!


----------



## AJ80 (21/8/15)

9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. 

Nice beer mate. Very clean ferment and rather easy to drink. Would be a great summertime drop. My only (and minor) suggestion would be to up the IBUs a tad. Really enjoying mate.


----------



## AJ80 (22/8/15)

7. mofox1 - American Brown

Very well done mate. Wonderful colour, great aroma and flavour (absolutely spot on). Epic head retention too. Really enjoying this one. Thanks!


----------



## mofox1 (22/8/15)

AJ80 said:


> 7. mofox1 - American Brown
> 
> Very well done mate. Wonderful colour, great aroma and flavour (absolutely spot on). Epic head retention too. Really enjoying this one. Thanks!


Cheers AJ - had my last one from that batch a few nights ago... good thing I recently made two more cubes of it!


----------



## Curly79 (23/8/15)

AJ80 said:


> 9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops.
> 
> Nice beer mate. Very clean ferment and rather easy to drink. Would be a great summertime drop. My only (and minor) suggestion would be to up the IBUs a tad. Really enjoying mate.


Cheers AJ. My latest brew was the same recipe with double the hop flowers. It's much nicer than my swap beer. Onto my Fourth BIAB now and really enjoying making beer that actually tastes Good. Cheers mate [emoji106]


----------



## Damn (24/8/15)

4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale : Savoured this slowly over a couple of quarters on Sat Arvo. Lovely, weather was right, timed it nicely. This is a model American/Aussie Pale Ale. Not to be rushed. Sorry I'm not describing too much, you'll have to try it for yourself. Thank you.


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/8/15)

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.

AJ, you've done it again.

Tell me more about this for Brett. Fantastic beer mate and I will point out again you've been making a real good habit of brewing great beers. I just want to drink this all night long. Tell me more or recipe if I've missed it. 

http://www.discogs.com/Lionel-Richie-All-Night-Long-All-Night/master/45761


----------



## AJ80 (28/8/15)

Haha. Cheers for the feedback midnight brew, glad you've enjoyed the beer mate. 

It's a really strange yeast - here's a short piece on it from white labs http://www.whitelabs.com/sites/default/files/644_Explanation.pdf. It's a strain I think I'm going to keep playing with. Am thinking about using it on a sour mash wheat beer of sorts. 

And for the recipe itself:

Grist:
77% Maris otter
21% wheat malt
2% acidulated malt (added this as I read from Michael Tonsmire that the acidulated malt with Brett makes for some extra fruity esters or some such). 
Single infusion mash at 66 degrees for 60mins. 
OG: 1050 (75% efficiency)
FG: 1.007
Hops:
0.6g/L mosaic first wort @ 60mins
0.9g/L mosaic cube hop
Fermented at 21C for four weeks before bottling. 

RE pitching rate, previously read that for 100% Brett beers you need a pitching rate closer to a lager as the cells are much smaller (if memory serves me right). This is what I did and had no issues fermentation wise, but turns out the yeast isn't Brett so not sure if this really applies...


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/8/15)

I've got a FES that's failed all attempts to attenuate and was tossing up to build up a starter from the dregs. Decided I'll order some next time I buy some ingredients. Wonderful tropicl favours that compliment the hop character. I'd love to have this in the yeast bank.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/9/15)

8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.

Smooth, balanced and satisfying ale Sir. Fruity and sweet on the nose matched on a lovely malty profile with some background sweetness.

Awesome beer mate.

Enjoyed whilst bottling a FES.


----------



## Damn (2/9/15)

9. Curly79. APA with home grown Victoria hops. I agree, good summer drop easy drinking session beer. Thanks


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/9/15)

4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.

Long lasting swiller she was. Some wondeful fruity characters on the nose, strong malt character backed by a firm but refreshing bitterness. Oh if only it was sunny and hot. So easy to drink.

Cheers Nullvoid.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/9/15)

Damn said:


> 4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale : Savoured this slowly over a couple of quarters on Sat Arvo. Lovely, weather was right, timed it nicely. This is a model American/Aussie Pale Ale. Not to be rushed. Sorry I'm not describing too much, you'll have to try it for yourself. Thank you.





Midnight Brew said:


> 4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
> 
> Long lasting swiller she was. Some wondeful fruity characters on the nose, strong malt character backed by a firm but refreshing bitterness. Oh if only it was sunny and hot. So easy to drink.
> 
> Cheers Nullvoid.



Thanks guys much appreciated. I'll be honest I was a bit concerned with this brew as I couldn't sample it before I did the swap. Coming out of the fermenter it had a taste that I couldn't pick. It seems to have gone alright though and perhaps I shouldn't have worried myself with it.


----------



## Damn (7/9/15)

3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale: All the hoppiness of a American Pale Ale with that lovely flavour of a Belgian. I loved this beer. I wanna get myself a belgian yeast for my next PA. I wanted to nap on the fluffy head and the carbonation was perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Yob (7/9/15)

Was my first attempt at a Belgian. 

Cheers


----------



## Yob (10/9/15)

JBROWN 

Lovely beer mate, carb is spot on, body is medium full, hint of sweetness but offset by a firm lovely bitterness 

What's the ABV? Rekon it's reasonably high but we'll hidden..

Love this beer mate, well executed


----------



## Damn (10/9/15)

Yob said:


> JBROWN
> 
> Lovely beer mate, carb is spot on, body is medium full, hint of sweetness but offset by a firm lovely bitterness
> 
> ...


Thank you, 1.072.....1.010 which beersmith calcs at 8.2%.


----------



## Yob (11/9/15)

Suspected as much 

Good effort


----------



## Yob (11/9/15)

I'm exhausted so sorry, nothing in depth here.

Oaty Stout.

Lovely drop, beautiful lacing and head, a decent amount of body and mouthfeel was full but balanced, stupidly, I shared it with the FIL and now finding I want more


----------



## Whiteferret (11/9/15)

Thanks Yob.
Are you celebrating?


----------



## Yob (11/9/15)

Nope, renovating, any second/minute/hour/day now though.. 

moving into end game for the brewery, took out the front wall today and moving many things about to make the space work better, it's almost unrecognisable as the old shed that folks will remember.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/9/15)

Yob said:


> Nope, renovating, any second/minute/hour/day now though..
> 
> moving into end game for the brewery, took out the front wall today and moving many things about to make the space work better, it's almost unrecognisable as the old shed that folks will remember.


OT...

But how did your midnight modwood meandering go?


----------



## Yob (11/9/15)

Didn't after all, reconsidered the mission.

Trailer got used for other things though for which the FIL is extremely grateful


----------



## Damn (14/9/15)

11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown : Had the hops on the nose but the malt on the taste. Oh beautiful brown, got tastier as it warmed up. Damn fine brown. I wish I had a couple more to age some. Really liked how starkly different the browns were in this swap. Thanks.

13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout: And then onto the black. Don't serve too cold. Easy drinking, smooth full beer. Excellent beer for your last one. Thanks to you, Great stout.


----------



## Damn (20/9/15)

8. Tahoose- English Bitter: Nuts.....then fruit, lovely beer, 1st class, thank you.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/10/15)

AJs fake blonde, extremely interesting brew. Enjoyed it every sip mate. Couldn't work out if there was a yeast tartness or a yeast funk, or both!? But maybe it was all fake.....  Even my Mrs. Said its "alright" and trust me, she only likes Kirin or Bridge Rd Chestnut Pilsner, so to like such an out there beer is huge!thanks mate!

Martins scotch ale. Probably shouldn't be having it so late in a session, or maybe I should. Pours a deep ruby brown almost a red tinge, crystal clear mate! Looking at it visually before even having a sip and I'm intrigued, 10/10 for appearance! Was this filters or extended cold crashed?? On to tasting and for a lighter 5% scotch ale this is not lacking in flavour. Packed it in there. Getting Black Forest fruit almost, with a firm malt backbone. Absolutely smashing beer mate, recipe available by any chance? I'll put it next to your Caledonian porter recipe that I'll be having a crack at late summer for next winter. Anyway that's enough from me I'm going to enjoy your beer!


----------



## AJ80 (9/10/15)

4. Nullnvoid pale ale

Mate, clean and brilliantly clear, this is a lovely drop and perfect for a sneaky Friday night stovetop brew in a bag mini brew. Well done mate, very easy to drink.


----------



## AJ80 (9/10/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> AJs fake blonde, extremely interesting brew. Enjoyed it every sip mate. Couldn't work out if there was a yeast tartness or a yeast funk, or both!? But maybe it was all fake.....  Even my Mrs. Said its "alright" and trust me, she only likes Kirin or Bridge Rd Chestnut Pilsner, so to like such an out there beer is huge!thanks mate


Cheers mate. Really glad it was enjoyed.


----------



## Curly79 (22/10/15)

3: Yob's Belgian Pale Ale. No idea how to describe this one mate, other than Bloody Delicious! On a par with AJ's fake blonde 8/10


----------



## AJ80 (23/10/15)

Consumed white ferret's oaty stout last night - very enjoyable drop mate. Perfect for a chilly night in.


----------



## Curly79 (23/10/15)

AJ80 said:


> Consumed white ferret's oaty stout last night - very enjoyable drop mate. Perfect for a chilly night in.


Im saving that one and the RIS. Will they be good till next winter do you think?


----------



## Black n Tan (23/10/15)

Curly79 said:


> Im saving that one and the RIS. Will they be good till next winter do you think?


I wouldn't age the Oatmeal stout too long, but the RIS will last a few years.


----------



## Yob (23/10/15)

Black n Tan said:


> I wouldn't age the Oatmeal stout too long, but the RIS will last a few years.


not around here it wouldnt..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/10/15)

JB Slaughter Porter - man o man. Wow just wow. Super enjoyable mate, this is pushing on Martins Caledonian as my fav porter ever. Yes its f-ing bitter but I reckon the malts hold their own to bring it back to a very robust porter. Well done and thanks very much! Any chance for the recipe? I'm inspired!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/10/15)

Should have added, mocha head, long lasting and good lacing. Clean yet subtle aroma. Firm bitterness smoothed or by creamy rich malts. If anything it tastes a bit roasty which is out of style for a porter? I'm not fudged though its delicious. Mrs hates smell of my breath right now which when it comes to beer is always a good thing!


----------



## JB (25/10/15)

Hahaha love the review Mr Lethal, thanks  felt like I was treading a fine line re style with this one & don't expect this to be everyone's cup o'tea. But wanted to give it a crack & take a bit of a risk, I'll track down the recipe for ya. Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (25/10/15)

I had quite a few of these left-over from the swap mayhem & gotta say, it was one of my favourites. Yeah, a little heavy on the roast, but I figured I was still drinking them young, so didn't think "down" on it at all.

Nice one!


----------



## Yob (2/11/15)

Jaggery IPA

Karl you evil genius..

Nice lasting tight white foam, laces a little but could be my glass (sorry)
Spicy up front leading to a lingering mellow bitternes
Medium to full body that suits the beer
Fucked if I can tell what hops are in it from taste, the complexity is pretty damn good, the alcohol, while slightly noticeable is in place with this beer.

Im very glad Ive got the other half bottle to go but suspect it wont last to warm much..

Bang on mate, Id be hard pressed to down a dozen of them, these are more of a bloody night cap than a session beer.

Cheers


----------



## Grainer (2/11/15)

damn... I better start trying these. been too busy drinking my own supplies !


----------



## kcurnow (2/11/15)

Yob said:


> Jaggery IPA
> 
> Karl you evil genius..
> 
> ...


Nice thanks for the feedback. All the hops are EKG however there is crushed fenugreek in there which gives it a subtle maple flavour. There is also jaggery palm sugar which gives a buttery flavour.


----------



## Yob (2/11/15)

All EKG? 

Surprised 

What was the yeast that got it to 1.0066?


----------



## kcurnow (2/11/15)

Yob said:


> All EKG?
> 
> Surprised
> 
> What was the yeast that got it to 1.0066?


Oops just looked up my log sheet. I used northdown as a bittering hop and EKG for the rest. I used 1203 Burton IPA blend as the yeast. It was a monster and ripped through the ferment.


----------



## Yob (2/11/15)

ve...eeeee....rrrryyyy... Intersting indeed..

Sir, Thank you sir


----------



## AJ80 (4/11/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> JB Slaughter Porter - man o man. Wow just wow. Super enjoyable mate, this is pushing on Martins Caledonian as my fav porter ever. Yes its f-ing bitter but I reckon the malts hold their own to bring it back to a very robust porter. Well done and thanks very much! Any chance for the recipe? I'm inspired!


Tried this one over the long weekend. Fantastic beer JB, really enjoyed it right to the last drop. Absolutely spot on mate. Thanks!


----------



## Damn (6/11/15)

19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter: What I love about spring are the cold snaps. Had this drop the other night, I disagree about the bitterness (not that I know) I didn't find it overly bitter and in fact I found it flawless. It smooth, nice head, a porters porter, nearly a stout? I never had a robust porter, I'm guessing its heading towards a stout? 1st class beer, I want more.


----------



## JB (10/11/15)

Thanks for the comments guys



Damn said:


> 19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter: What I love about spring are the cold snaps. Had this drop the other night, I disagree about the bitterness (not that I know) I didn't find it overly bitter and in fact I found it flawless. It smooth, nice head, a porters porter, nearly a stout? I never had a robust porter, I'm guessing its heading towards a stout? 1st class beer, I want more.


Awesome Damo, cheers mate. Yeah I'm right on the extreme style edge for 12B Robust Porter:

Robust Porter
Vital Statistics: OG: 1.048 – 1.065
IBUs: 25 – 50 FG: 1.012 – 1.016
SRM: 22 – 35 ABV: 4.8 – 6.5%

Definitely overlapping into stout territory though  



AJ80 said:


> Tried this one over the long weekend. Fantastic beer JB, really enjoyed it right to the last drop. Absolutely spot on mate. Thanks!


Ripper AJ, glad you liked it mate. Run out of time?



MartinOC said:


> I had quite a few of these left-over from the swap mayhem & gotta say, it was one of my favourites. Yeah, a little heavy on the roast, but I figured I was still drinking them young, so didn't think "down" on it at all.
> 
> Nice one!


Cheers Martin! Had my 2nd last one on Sat night & agree the first sip did have high roast. 



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Any chance for the recipe? I'm inspired!


61. Slaughter Porter - Robust Porter

ABV 6.5% - IBU: 50

5.4kg Pale Ale Malt
800g Brown Malt
300g Chocolate
100g Carafa II malt
100g Crystal 90

Hop Bill
----------------
25g Columbus @ 60m
25g EKG @ 20m
25g EKG @ 0m

Cubed. WLP001


----------



## idzy (23/11/15)

*7. mofox1 - American Brown*
Aroma - Nice initial hit of roast and a hint of sweet fragrance (caramel)
Appearance - Very dark with medium carbonation - tight tan head, persists
Flavor - Very well balanced malt forward beer. Dry roast, biscuity flavour
Mouthfeel - Good body and mouth feel, slightly resiny lingers (good)
Overall impression - Very nice beer with beautiful malty flavours. Seemed like it had a good malt backbone, but was (to me) missing some of the american hop presence (could be due to time in the bottle, only drinking now). Very nice beer!

*21. Navarau Dark Porter*
Unfortunately, I think I got a bum bottle of this one. Sorry mate.


----------



## mofox1 (23/11/15)

idzy said:


> *7. mofox1 - American Brown*
> Aroma - Nice initial hit of roast and a hint of sweet fragrance (caramel)
> Appearance - Very dark with medium carbonation - tight tan head, persists
> Flavor - Very well balanced malt forward beer. Dry roast, biscuity flavour
> ...


Lol. Yes... it was meant to be drunk in July/Aug. Too much crystal otherwise.

Actually, the recipe called for 10% Crystal 40L, and 10% CaraPils... I toned it down to about 7 or 8% ea.

Hop presence was always going to be somewhat subdued, I actually forgot about the dry hop (~4g/L Cent), so even the fresh bottles were not that hoppy.


----------



## idzy (24/11/15)

mofox1 said:


> Lol. Yes... it was meant to be drunk in July/Aug. Too much crystal otherwise.
> 
> Actually, the recipe called for 10% Crystal 40L, and 10% CaraPils... I toned it down to about 7 or 8% ea.
> 
> Hop presence was always going to be somewhat subdued, I actually forgot about the dry hop (~4g/L Cent), so even the fresh bottles were not that hoppy.


I drinks like an amazing English Brown, haha, was bloody enjoyable.

*14. Grainer - Californian Tropical Orangy-White IPA*
Aroma - Very subtle malt, not much detected on the nose at all. Was expecting orange/coriander, but not detected. Slight esters perhaps?
Appearance - Dark, unusually so. Would recommend dropping SRM heaps. Very highly carbonated! Poured a quarter of the glass and foamed out of a pint glass. Most bottles I have had from you John is overcarbed, I would suggest dropping back your priming sugars (particularly in glass).
Flavour - Bam, bitter. So much bitterness, unfortunately nothing much to balance this bitterness out, such as fruitness or hop flavours. Bitterness finishes harsh.
Mouthfeel - Carbonation over powered a thin mouth feel
Overall impression - It may be time in the bottle, but the flavour of this one isn't balanced with the IBU. Not sure of original intent, but soo much bitterness. Throw some late hops at it for an US IPA and drop spec/roast for a wit.


----------



## idzy (24/11/15)

*5. Brewnut - Jaggery IPA*
Aroma - Nice sweet aroma, obviously coming from the jaggery, some nice florals which compliment it well.
Appearance - Deep gold in colour, very inviting with clear clarity. Nice carbonation with tight head persists.
Flavour - Good bitterness, balanced with residual sugar. Florals don't seem to transfer to flavour, which is a shame.
Mouthfeel - Medium body
Overall impression - 10/10 for creativity and surprise. This beer is interesting and as described. Jaggery is front and centre in this beer, which is great. If florals transfered from aroma to flavour, this would become an outstanding beer. Well done Karl!


----------



## idzy (24/11/15)

*2. DJ_L3tHAL - American IPA!*
Aroma - Definitely sweet, with a swirl some really nice citrus and pine coming through and what I am sure is cascade - very pleasant, particularly once it warms a bit
Appearance - Pale gold in colour with good clarity. Carbonation is low/medium-low and dimishes quickly.
Flavour - Good bitterness, balanced with residual sweetness, nice floral and pine coming through on the flavour with a smooth finish.
Mouthfeel - Medium body
Overall impression - Fantastic example of this style, exactly what to expect with an AIPA. I am sure it would have been even better fresher, but was a fantastic drop nonetheless. Well done Nathan!


----------



## mofox1 (24/11/15)

A lot of reviews there... Nursing a hangover today Idzy?


----------



## idzy (24/11/15)

mofox1 said:


> A lot of reviews there... Nursing a hangover today Idzy?


I'm not at work, but it's due to the kid rather than the beer...that's what I am telling myself anyways, lol!


----------



## Mardoo (24/11/15)

Oh man, looking after kids when hung over. Least amount of fun there is. Done it twice. That's enough, thanks!


----------



## Damn (24/11/15)

LoL, I'm waiting for his reviews to start slurring.


----------



## Damn (24/11/15)

12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale : Very nice, heavy, malty, sweet dark ale, again enjoyed this on the rainy Friday night. Great brew, nice change from my stout.


----------



## idzy (24/11/15)

*17. AJ80 - Blonde with Fake Brett*
Aroma - Some distinguishable funk going on, combined with peach/pear fruitiness.
Appearance - Brilliantly clear straw/golden colour
Flavour - What seems to be tartness in the aroma doesn't transfer through to flavour. Good balance between dry/sweet and finishes slightly dry
Mouthfeel - Very light body and mouth feel
Overall impression - Haven't had many like this - a surprising and enjoyable drop


----------



## MartinOC (24/11/15)

idzy said:


> *17. AJ80 - Blonde with Fake Brett*
> Aroma - Some distinguishable funk going on, combined with peach/pear fruitiness.
> Appearance - Brilliantly clear straw/golden colour
> Flavour - What seems to be tartness in the aroma doesn't transfer through to flavour. Good balance between dry/sweet and finishes slightly dry
> ...


Nailed it! Yeah, this was my overall favourite of the swap brews from July & got the recipe going in the fermenter right now (just bumped it up to 24C). Lovely Summery quencher!


----------



## idzy (24/11/15)

*19. JB - Slaughter Robust Porter*
Aroma - Beautiful roast, chocolate and caramel.
Appearance - Rich dark brown, held to the light slight mahogany. Nice tight carbonation, diminishes quickly, but bounces back with a gentle swirl.
Flavour - Wow, very flavourful, big roasty malt, huge. Definitely roasty dryness in the finish.
Mouthfeel - Full bodied with good carbonation, a touch of astringency probably from spec malts.
Overall impression - Definitely teetering on stout territory and and would pass as one. Absolutely beautiful drop. Really enjoying this one!


----------



## AJ80 (24/11/15)

Cheers for the feedback gents. Really glad you enjoyed the beer.


----------



## Damn (25/11/15)

I've only got the RIS left, is it ready yet? Is it? I'll think I'll store mine till May/June 2016.


----------



## Yob (25/11/15)

better be.. I drank it a while ago :icon_drool2:


----------



## Curly79 (25/11/15)

Damn said:


> I've only got the RIS left, is it ready yet? Is it? I'll think I'll store mine till May/June 2016.


Me too. Gunna save it for next winter


----------



## Black n Tan (25/11/15)

The RIS is OK to drink now but could still do with more time. So i'll leave it up to you. I will bring a few bottles to the Xmas swap.


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/11/15)

Curly79 said:


> Me too. Gunna save it for next winter


Me three! I think that and Martin's scotch ale is the only one I have left.


----------



## Yob (25/11/15)

Black n Tan said:


> The RIS is OK to drink now but could still do with more time. So i'll leave it up to you. I will bring a few bottles to the Xmas swap.


I've got about 6Lt of the barrel aged to bring as well... Shits getting real.


----------



## Mardoo (25/11/15)

I could bring along some of mine too....


----------



## Grainer (25/11/15)

Ill bring some of my barrel aged sour then


----------



## idzy (25/11/15)

*22. Damn - American Brown*
Aroma - Slight alcohol on the nose, tipping this is a strong brew? Some good hop aroma beneath it and a little roast/caramel
Appearance - Dark amber brown with tight head, diminishes
Flavour - Some residual sweetness, but finishes dry with some hop flavour coming through, not detecting as much malt on the palate as on the nose.
Mouthfeel - Full bodied with good carbonation.
Overall impression - Smell/tastes like a massive beer, but quite easy drinking. Well done mate, a good drop indeed! Update: 10 minutes later...okay I am near on pissed, this has some kick...time for another one.


----------



## idzy (25/11/15)

*13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout*
Aroma - Rich dark chocolate and some cherry
Appearance - Deep brown with dark creamy medium brown head, persists
Flavour - Beautiful residual sweetness balanced with smooth bitterness. Chocolate, coffee, cream, caramel, toasty malt.
Mouthfeel - Full bodied with fantastic carbonation.
Overall impression - This has to be one of my favourites thus far. This is a knockout. Wayne, I am continually amazed by your dark beers and this one has taken the blue ribbon.


----------



## idzy (29/11/15)

12. MartinOC - Sassenach Scotch Ale
Aroma - Subtle malt caramel
Appearance - Deep Amber, clear, medium high carbonation with persistant head medium bubbles
Flavour - Malt caramel transfer well to flavour and is subtle and smooth. Finish is sweet, lingers
Mouthfeel - Medium low body with medium carbonation
Overall - A very nice beer. Not the style I gravitate towards, but a good example of it. Well done Martin!


----------



## MartinOC (29/11/15)

Thanks, Idzy. I don't have any of that batch left, but it sounds like it's what I was aiming-for (it was a test-batch for the Bummock brew).

Also let you into a little secret - I used a dry English Ale yeast h34r: (hence "Sassenach"). First time I've used a dry yeast in over 20 years!


----------



## JB (29/11/15)

idzy said:


> *17. AJ80 - Blonde with Fake Brett*
> Aroma - Some distinguishable funk going on, combined with peach/pear fruitiness. Appearance - Brilliantly clear straw/golden colour. Flavour - What seems to be tartness in the aroma doesn't transfer through to flavour. Good balance between dry/sweet and finishes slightly dry. Mouthfeel - Very light body and mouth feel. Overall impression - Haven't had many like this - a surprising and enjoyable drop


Well said Idzy. I was very happy to locate this one at the back of my bottle storage area. ☺

Love the funky tartness at the start, love how as it progresses it seems to transform, a beautiful smooth flavour with refreshing fruit character. Perfect warm weather drink. Thanks mate. 

Az, was this fermented with the brett that was reclassified as a sacc?


----------



## AJ80 (30/11/15)

JB said:


> Well said Idzy. I was very happy to locate this one at the back of my bottle storage area. ☺
> 
> Love the funky tartness at the start, love how as it progresses it seems to transform, a beautiful smooth flavour with refreshing fruit character. Perfect warm weather drink. Thanks mate.
> 
> Az, was this fermented with the brett that was reclassified as a sacc?


Indeed it was mate. Thanks for the feedback, chuffed you enjoyed it.


----------



## AJ80 (13/12/15)

11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity

Rich, dark and oh so tasty. I may have left this one too long, as there is only a hint on the nose of the fruity aroma hops. Off white head with epic head retention and brilliant clarity. A lovely deep scarlet when held up to the light. Very easy to drink and perfectly balanced bitterness with the residule sweetness. Ripper of a beer mate, very enjoyable.


----------



## JB (18/3/16)

Was doing a clean out downstairs & found a motherlovin' crate of beer! Yep, i said a motherlovin' crate of beer! A couple of darker swap beers amongst them i put away for a rainy day - and guess what?!!!? 

Anyway, first one i grabbed & ... holy hell Wayne, your #13 Oaty Stout is freakin magic!

Idzy's review attached below is spot on but I'll add I'm getting some deeeep cherry ripe aroma & i have to say an absolutely glorious oak character flavour!

Bravo fine sir, thank you & bravo. 



Idzy's review:
Aroma - Rich dark chocolate and some cherry
Appearance - Deep brown with dark creamy medium brown head, persists
Flavour - Beautiful residual sweetness balanced with smooth bitterness. Chocolate, coffee, cream, caramel, toasty malt.
Mouthfeel - Full bodied with fantastic carbonation.


----------



## Damn (15/6/16)

16. Black n Tan. RIS. This was bottled March but needs plenty more time to mellow. If you wait until December or later that would be best. Best indeed.....Just drank last night. This is the nectar of the Beer Gods. I shared this with a mate and I'm sorry I did. Velvety smooth, no heat. This is my 1st RIS (apart from tiny samples). This is the master class of beers. Thank you! Well worth the wait.


----------



## Black n Tan (15/6/16)

Glad you liked it. I only have a handful of bottles left and feel it is still improving. So lesson for next time is more bottles and more patience.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/6/16)

I've still got mine too! Went digging the other day and I've got a few RIS's about in the assorted crates


----------



## Curly79 (15/6/16)

I've got mine too [emoji106]. I'm saving it for my birthday next month. Yum


----------



## MartinOC (15/6/16)

Curly79 said:


> I've got mine too [emoji106]. I'm saving it for my birthday next month. Yum


I'm there with knobs-on for the bottle-opening party (& something to do with a Birthday.... h34r: ) since I missed-out on a bottle during the swap.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/6/16)

Just looking the other day and mine is still secreted away! Hooray.


----------



## Grainer (19/9/16)

LMAO.. found the entire crate of this in the back of the shed. time for some bleated taste testing.. may be some aged beauties in there !


----------



## Curly79 (19/9/16)

Grainer said:


> LMAO.. found the entire crate of this in the back of the shed. time for some bleated taste testing.. may be some aged beauties in there !


Jackpot![emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## MartinOC (19/9/16)

Grainer said:


> time for some bleated taste testing..


 A Freudian slip??


----------



## Grainer (19/9/16)

belated..bear in mind all reviews are 1 year after the fact! some will improve some will deteriorate! it is what it is.. There may even be some magnificent gems in there !


----------



## MartinOC (19/9/16)

I know what you meant, but still, very Freudian.....

'Sure there will be some gems in there that others sampled too soon....


----------



## Grainer (19/9/16)

15. Droid - fURQnELL lager/pils - drink now

Surprised that after a year it is not crystal clear! Hazy straw appearance with gorgeous creamy head. Grainy pilsner malts with a clean ferment. Crisp and good carbonation with a balanced bitterness. Thesis a magnificent brew.. but would have been perfectly rounded without the haze! I realise it needs more hops.. but that is the age talking!


----------



## mofox1 (19/9/16)

Isn't there an age related haze that can develop (esp if not refrigerated)?

I still remember cracking this one open an remarking on how damn crystal clear it was... Other than the haze it sounds like it has held up well, your review is similar to mine one page uno.


----------



## Grainer (20/9/16)

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful

Poured well. carbonated .. now that is a difference from all the other reviews. Pours dark red and hazy. Sweet malt with rye/bready aroma and taste complements this. Strong citrus/fruit. Very reminiscent of honey and lemon mixed together. Honey is the dominating taste on this. Bitterness is a little underdone and hops are subdued obviously a time factor there. Mouthfeel is quite heavy almost like a stout bordering on RIS. It is remarkable how much honey profile is being pushed through on this beer.


----------



## MartinOC (20/9/16)

Geez! You almost come across like an experienced Judge. Almost.....


----------



## JB (21/9/16)

Good seeing the review differences after a year & your perception of what's changed


----------



## droid (21/9/16)

Wow surprised the Lager held up at all over that time. They were very clear last year tho... and needed more hops back then too. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Grainer (21/9/16)

1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful

Drinking the last of the bottle.. this is great... I don't know how you did it,, maybe its time.. but as a Beekeeper.. I am loving the intense honey coming out of this.


----------



## Grainer (21/9/16)

[SIZE=14pt]7. mofox1 - American Brown - Drink NOW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Brown, Crystal clear (except for the fact it is brown) nice tanned head, however diminishes quite quickly. Quite malty and sweet on aroma, with no hop presence as expected. Mouthfeel good and sort of milky in texture. Carbonation is quite high, almost leaving a spritzy feeling in your mouth. Alcohol presence is there but no where near unappealing as it kind of cuts though the sweetness of the malts. Roast malts are there but are not dominating as I saw in previous posts and has a dark chocolate character. Bitterness is present but does not detract from the brew. Only comment is that it is pushing what I would have expected from an American Brown on the malt side of thing. I expect with a load of hops this may balance out the sweetness.. maybe time has affected this.[/SIZE]


----------



## idzy (26/9/16)

Grainer said:


> 1. Idzy - "The Repeat Offender" Rye IPA - Bottled/kegged - Delightful
> 
> Drinking the last of the bottle.. this is great... I don't know how you did it,, maybe its time.. but as a Beekeeper.. I am loving the intense honey coming out of this.


Thanks John, after the case swap this batch won 3 awards. I was wondering how I did it myself lol.
EDIT: The honey maltiness may be the prominent remaining flavour given it has been in the bottle around 18 months.


----------



## Grainer (26/9/16)

Brew it again and forget a few bottles.. Id drink this stuff anytime..


----------



## Mardoo (26/9/16)

Is that honey flavour post-packaging oxidation? There was a thread that referenced that recently. I had just had a couple kegs with a not objectionable honey-like flavour. Once I tightened up my transfer and kegging practices it went away. I'd have to have a bit of a dig to find the thread again. 

Actually, a couple people missed the flavour when I got rid of it.


----------



## idzy (26/9/16)

Hmm possible. Anything is at this point though. I'm sure my process could be improved so please link.


----------



## Grainer (27/9/16)

17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.

Before I opened this thread. I was hoping this person put Brett into this beer.. lucky this has been confirmed..Hazy Dark straw with little to no head, Noticeable clean Brett character of horse blanket etc and character of what seems to be a pilsner based malt. Additional characteristics of subtle stone fruit like peach or apricot. Carbonation and mouthfeel is good. Now to track past the previous posts to see what peoples impressions were then and now!
Seems to agree with most comments here..I would expect that there is slightly more mellowed brett given the time and it has been able to meld a little more beautifully with the other ingredients.. these Brett beers love time so I am guessing I have dunk the pick of the Brett brews given the time frames!
nice beer


----------



## AJ80 (27/9/16)

Grainer said:


> 17. AJ80 - Fake blonde? Nope, fake Brett - drink after 22 July.
> 
> Before I opened this thread. I was hoping this person put Brett into this beer.. lucky this has been confirmed..Hazy Dark straw with little to no head, Noticeable clean Brett character of horse blanket etc and character of what seems to be a pilsner based malt. Additional characteristics of subtle stone fruit like peach or apricot. Carbonation and mouthfeel is good. Now to track past the previous posts to see what peoples impressions were then and now!
> Seems to agree with most comments here..I would expect that there is slightly more mellowed brett given the time and it has been able to meld a little more beautifully with the other ingredients.. these Brett beers love time so I am guessing I have dunk the pick of the Brett brews given the time frames!
> nice beer


Cheers for the review and I'm glad you enjoyed it. This is one of my favourite yeast strains. Acts like Brett, looks like Brett, smells like Brett, tastes like Brett, but Brett it ain't...http://www.whitelabs.com/sites/default/files/644_Explanation.pdf

It even ages like Brett! It's really hitting its straps now (I've only a few bottles left - will bring one to the next swap). Perfect for an intro to the wild side of brewing...


----------



## Grainer (28/9/16)

11. Midnight Brew - The Explorer (Dark Ale III) American Brown - DRINK NOW or age for 3-6 months malty complexity

​Crystal clear brown with a red hue to it like dark ruby.. maybe the haze thing isn't a thing after all.. dependant on grain bill I guess.Nice tanned head on pour but with coarse bubbles that push the head down. Mouthfeel is a little spritz due to a higher carbonation level. On opening a strong citrus burst of hops still. Nice balance of chocolate malt in there and nice bitterness, almost a little too much for me given the malts.. I would have liked the malts to shine a little more and in harmony with the hops. I guess when this was in its prime it probably was hop dominant as the hops would have been newer.Having said that American brown suggests new world hops in ur face over the brown. Has the year affected it.. probably.. but the citrus hops are still there and make for a nice beer. No faults present.


----------



## Grainer (30/9/16)

[SIZE=14pt]4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Very light citrus hops.. obviously come across as being very old. Surprisingly more old than all the other beers I have had. Seems a little dark for a little creatures Pale Ale. Maybe needs work on the grain bill. Slight haze and absolutely no head. Carbonation is underdone. Unfortunately this one must be past its prime and hasn’t aged well.[/SIZE]


----------



## Grainer (30/9/16)

8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
Infected. sorry


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/9/16)

Grainer said:


> 4. Nullnvoid - ByGeRu Pale Ale (Little Creatures clone) - Drink after early August. Was only bottled a week before the swap.
> 
> Very light citrus hops.. obviously come across as being very old. Surprisingly more old than all the other beers I have had. Seems a little dark for a little creatures Pale Ale. Maybe needs work on the grain bill. Slight haze and absolutely no head. Carbonation is underdone. Unfortunately this one must be past its prime and hasn’t aged well.


Probably a fair assessment. This was one of the last kit beers I did before I went all grain. So not surprised it hasn't aged well.


----------



## Grainer (1/10/16)

8. Tahoose- English Bitter, drink in August.
Infected. sorry


Having thought about it I think it was more oxidised than infected.. but it wasn't great.. it went to the gods.. good luck on the all grain


----------



## Grainer (1/10/16)

13. Whiteferret - Oaty Stout Bottled 1/7/15

Expecting a lot from this based on its 2 views... and after a year It should only get better.. here goes

Deep dark chocolate and roasts on the nose, slight alcohol, quite a bit of vegemite coming though that may suggest autolysis, which would suggest stressed yeast during fermentation. so looking beyond this it has a really nice tanned firm head with creamy consistency. Dark and clear from what you can see. On taste the vegemite is dominating, however I notice that there are some very nice malt characters int he background. I am guessing this would have been a really nice beer 6 months ago. Would have liked a more silky mouthfeel of of this one. Overall I can see how this would have been a very lovely drop a little while ago.


----------



## Grainer (2/10/16)

3. Yob - Belgian Pale Ale.. well.. sort of.. maybe too hoppy for a "style Nazi" but hay, wadda-ya-expect from me? Bottled a few days before the Swap, will need time

​Poured amber-copper, coarse head that didn't stay around long. slight haze. Minimal hop influence with some if any belgiany wit type thing happening in the background but its not very prominent. Characteristic aroma of sweet red wine grapes coming though. Quite dry. This has obviously lost a lot of hop character based on what Yob said he put in there as there is pretty much nothing there, but the yeast is also subdued, which I was surprised about.


----------

